# Schaltschrankwagen / Verdrahtungswagen



## MRT (17 August 2014)

Hi,

mich würd intressieren wie ihr eure Schaltschränke baut, besser gesagt wie ihr die Montageplatte verdrahtet. Liegend oder stehend, auf Tischen oder Scherenhubtisch? Würd mich gern um was andres umsehen, wenn was passendes dabei ist...


----------



## Guste (17 August 2014)

auf der Werkbank leicht geneigt. drumrum Ablagen für das Werkzeug. Leitungen von der Decke runter.


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2014)

Wir haben vor Jahren mal eine Montagetisch gekauft. Unsere Elektriker sind ganz zufrieden damit.
Im Prinzip sind die Tische alle ähnlich. Schau mal bei Bauer Steuerungstechnik oder Lohmeier.

Die Kippfunktion wird bei uns kaum genutzt.
Für Werkzeug und Material haben wir einfache Werkstattwagen.

Im Prinzip reichen auch passende Montageböcke ... Viel wichtiger ist, dass man genügend Platz drumrum hat 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2014)

Für kleine Tafeln verwenden Sie bei uns die Lohmeier Montagetisch.
Bei den großen Anreihschränken, selbst bei den einzelnen evtl sogar
mit Lütze Tafel, immer im Schrank. Das einbauen großer bestückter 
Tafeln ist zu umständlich, trotz aller Montagehilfen und auch Kräne.


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2014)

1,20 x 2m (BxH) wird bei uns liegend ausserhalb verdrahted.
Setzt aber voraus, dass man beim Aufbau "mitdenkt".
Setzt du tiefe Bauelemente (z.B. NC-Verstärker) zu weit unten, dann plagt man sich beim Platteneinbau ohne Ende.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 1,20 x 2m (BxH) wird bei uns liegend ausserhalb verdrahted.
> Setzt aber voraus, dass man beim Aufbau "mitdenkt".
> Setzt du tiefe Bauelemente (z.B. NC-Verstärker) zu weit unten, dann plagt man sich beim Platteneinbau ohne Ende.
> 
> ...



So etwas kommt schon bei uns in den Schrank. Den Einbau so zu planen 
das die Tafel eingebaut werden kann find ich Suboptimal. Ich versuche immer
so zu planen das die Verdrahtung von oben, Leistungschalter über die Schütze,
dann FUs und Regler nach unten fließt. Ganz unten kommen oft ET200s und die
Klemmen.


----------



## Guste (17 August 2014)

wenn Klemmen unten da aber mit Schrägbügel gelle. Wegen dem späteren anklemmen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2014)

Schrägbügel gibt es bestimmt schon gefühlte 100 Jahre nicht mehr bei uns, 
die modernen Klemmen sind doch heute von der Draufsicht und dann noch mit
Push in Technik zu bedienen. Wer braucht da noch Bügel ?


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas kommt schon bei uns in den Schrank. Den Einbau so zu planen
> das die Tafel eingebaut werden kann find ich Suboptimal. Ich versuche immer
> so zu planen das die Verdrahtung von oben, Leistungschalter über die Schütze,
> dann FUs und Regler nach unten fließt. Ganz unten kommen oft ET200s und die
> Klemmen.



Den Aufbau machen wir nicht anders ... ausser ET200S / Klemmen ganz unten.
Sowas soweit unten ist nicht gerade service freundlich ... Schliesslich werden wir alle älter und da schon ich lieber meinen Rücken .
Unten sitzen bei uns NC-Antriebe und FU, da diese meist mit vorkonfektionierten Kabeln von unten angefahren werden.
Der Rest ist alles über Stecker (Schottwand) in den Schaltschrank geführt.



> Schrägbügel gibt es bestimmt schon gefühlte 100 Jahre nicht mehr bei uns,
> die modernen Klemmen sind doch heute von der Draufsicht und dann noch mit
> Push in Technik zu bedienen. Wer braucht da noch Bügel ?



Das seh ich auch so.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Guste (18 August 2014)

Die Push in gefallen mir nicht so. Ich  setz immer noch auf Schraubklemmen. Hatte damit die letzen 40 Jahre keinen Ärger. Und langsamer bin ich da auch nicht.
Wegen dem Wärmemanagement setz ich alle was Wärme bringt nach unten. FU Trafo Netzteil Antriebe


----------



## Blockmove (18 August 2014)

Guste schrieb:


> Und langsamer bin ich da auch nicht.



Doch bist du


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2014)

Passt nicht zum Thema, aber Technisch haben die Schraubklemmen 
gegenüber den Modernen Klemmen Nachteile:
- sind in der Regel nur von oben oder unten zu bedienen. 
- sind unübersichtlicher, auf sauberen Anschluss
- sind nicht so schnell bei der Verarbeitung
- können zu lockeren Klemmstellen führen, da bei den andren die Feder immer für den richtigen Andruck sorgen
- es wird zum Klemmen immer ein Werkzeug benötigt, bei PushIn ist das nicht so, zum lösen des Drahtes reicht ein Kuli


----------



## MRT (18 August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten, war schon sehr hilfreich, verwendet jemand diesen Tisch:

http://www.alfra.de/fileadmin/redakteure/Flyer/ALFRA_AMTs_DE_2Seiter_0813.pdf

...mal abgesehen vom Preis!

So wies aussieht, werd ich mir meinen Tisch selber bauen...., unterhalb mit Ablagen und oben den Tisch der über die Längsseite kippbar ist!

Zweite Frage:

Was verwendet ihr lieber: Verdrahtungsleitungen aus den Schachteln oder die Rollen???

@Guste

Wie machst ihr das mit den Leitungen von oben?? Könnt ich da ein Bild haben? Danke


----------



## Blockmove (18 August 2014)

MRT schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:
> 
> Was verwendet ihr lieber: Verdrahtungsleitungen aus den Schachteln oder die Rollen???



Wir verwenden Schachteln und Fass.
Für die Rollen brauchst irgendeine Halterung (wahrscheinlich wie Guste).

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nilpferd (20 August 2014)

Bei uns wird eine der Größe des jeweiligen Monteurs angepasste Menge Europaletten gestapelt und darauf die Montageplatte gelegt.
Sie wird komplett im Liegen aufgebaut und verdrahtet, wobei sich das "Liegen" im besten Fall nur auf die Platte und nicht den Monteur bezieht.


----------



## Markus020 (20 August 2014)

Also wir haben uns so einen Tisch selber gebaut. Sind in Prinzip 2 große Winkel, die miteinander Verschweißt wurden. Das Ganze kann über zwei "Kippgelenke" gekippt und in einer beliebigen Position fixiert werden. Ebenso ist das ganze Höhenverstellbar. (Ohne Motor) Maximal können wir Montageplatten mit 800x2000mm auflegen, was größeres brauchten wir noch nie. 

Bzgl. Verdrahtungsleitungen: Wir verwenden ausschliesslich Spulen. Für diese haben wir ebenfalls ein Fahrbares Gestell gebaut, bei denen wir die Spulen einzeln aufhängen können. (bis zu 12 Stk.) 

Gruß,
Markus020


----------



## repök (20 August 2014)

wir haben das alfra dings mit aluprofilen nachgebaut. kabel kommen von trommeln auf einem selbstgebauten waagen. 
als ich damals auf der suche nach passenden ideen/material war, hab ich irgendwo gelesen, dass sich einer so ein waagen aus nem krankenhausbett gebaut hat..... 

ich suche allerdings noch immer eine möglichkeit die montageplatte vernünftig in den schrank zu kriegen. ich muss das zeuges eher selten bis garnicht reinheben. aber unsere drahter tun mir schonmal leid.


----------



## Blockmove (20 August 2014)

repök schrieb:


> ich suche allerdings noch immer eine möglichkeit die montageplatte vernünftig in den schrank zu kriegen. ich muss das zeuges eher selten bis garnicht reinheben. aber unsere drahter tun mir schonmal leid.



Wir haben 2 Kettenzüge auf einer Laufbahn in unserer Werkstatt und für die Schaltschränke Transportwagen. Damit klappt das für Platten 120x200 (BxH) recht problemlos und ohne viel Anstrengung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 Kettenzüge auf einer Laufbahn in unserer Werkstatt und für die Schaltschränke Transportwagen. Damit klappt das für Platten 120x200 (BxH) recht problemlos und ohne viel Anstrengung.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Bei den kleinen trau ich mir das auch alleine zu, so bei 1000 x 2000 wird es spannend.

Wir hatten schon einmal eine Maschinenserie die wir zugekauft haben und die
Schränke angebaut, die Blechtafeln haben wir mit den Hallenkran eingestzt.
Mit Lütze Tafeln ging es auch so.


----------



## hucki (20 August 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Blockmove schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Damit klappt das für Platten 120x200 (BxH) recht problemlos und ohne viel Anstrengung.
> ...


Ich vermute mal, dass Dieter cm und damit in etwa die von Dir angesprochene Größe meinte.

In mm würden die von Dieter angegebenen Maße ja noch unter Abzweigdose fallen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 August 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass Dieter cm und damit in etwa die von Dir angesprochene Größe meinte.
> 
> In mm würden die von Dieter angegebenen Maße ja noch unter Abzweigdose fallen.



Ich weiß, aber cm sind auch für den Bau im Maschinenbau sind mm üblich 

Bin heute etwas kleinlich.


----------



## hucki (21 August 2014)

Vlt. baut er ja Schaltschränke für den Bau?


----------



## SoftMachine (21 August 2014)

.
Na, das können dann entweder nur Bauverteiler für die Handwerker mit 
steckbaren Abgängen oder die Verteiler-/Zählertafeln in den Etagen sein,
 die dann mit  1000x2000 doch etwas gross wirken.


----------



## hucki (21 August 2014)

Deine Meinung von der Bauelektrik scheint ja nicht sehr hoch zu sein.


 Wärst Du mal zum Forumstreffen beim Markus gekommen. Herr Natterer hat dort einen sehr interessanten Vortrag zur Automatisierung in der Gebäudetechnik (und nicht nur beim Häuslebauer!) gehalten. Und glaub' mir, diese Schaltschränke sind oft größer als 2x1m.

Und um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen - bei meinem ehemaligen AG haben wir solche Schaltschränke, z.B. für eine große Elektrokette, direkt im Schaltschrank verdrahtet.


PS: Gesendet vom Rastplatz Göttingen


----------



## SoftMachine (21 August 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Deine Meinung von der Bauelektrik scheint ja nicht sehr hoch zu sein.
> 
> PS: Gesendet vom Rastplatz Göttingen



Na, so ist es nicht. 
Habe ja mal Elektriker gelernt, auch mit Erfahrung auf dem Bau.

So früh auf dem Rastplatz Göttingen ? 
Da habe ich mir heute morgen auch einen Kaffee geholt.
Ich war auf der A7 unterwegs, aber in Richtung WOB.

Gruss


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bin heute etwas kleinlich.



Stimmt 
Als Name "rostiger Nagel" wählen und dann mit Maschinenbau daherkommen 
Ab zum Hufschmied mit Dir :sm24:

Gruß
Dieter


----------

